

Doodled thoughts on learning. [PIC] - elzr
http://elzr.com/images/blog/graphs/learning-5-components.gif

======
elzr
Just some simple drawings on what seemed one day to me to be the main
components of education. Illustrated through capoeira, it should apply to any
field: programming, foreign languages, medicine... Perhaps it can be of
interest to others, spur interesting conversation?

